# urgent!!! Kiltipper area - man. co?



## ggirl (12 Mar 2008)

If anyone living in the Kiltipper area has had any particular experiences - good or bad - with the management company for the estates there (esp. Deerpark) could you please let me know? I'm on the verge of buying but have a few concerns. Any other aspects of life there which may be helpful to know in advance would be really welcome.


----------



## kiwifruit (12 Mar 2008)

hey,

im living in kiltipper area for 5 years now. ellensborough to be exact.
you should bite the bullet and buy, its a great area so close to m50, square, n7. cant fault the location at all, sorry i cant help you with the management companies


----------



## shesells (12 Mar 2008)

My SIL lives in one of the developments on Kiltipper Road - Smith Property Management are her company. Next door have had the loudest barking dog ever (in a no pets development) for years now and SPM haven't done anything about it.

If SPM are the agents of the development you're looking at, I'd say steer clear. From her experience and mine in another development, they are not the best! They are also the management agents at the heart of the Tyrellstown fiasco, check out the Primetime episode on property management companies (should be available on the RTE website) for more info.


----------



## siobhanl (19 Mar 2008)

Smith Property Management are not the managing agents of Deerpark and never will be as it is known for high case of drugs. They are however the managing agents for Marlfield Close and Kiltipper Gate on the Kiltipper Road. In relation to the dog if the next door neighbour lives in a house it is not down to the managing agent to remove the dog. The managing agent enforce the rules as per the lease agreement signed by the purchaser at the point of sale. You have to remember SPM are MANAGING AGENTS and are not and cannot be fully responsible for every problem that arises. It is up to the members of the management company aka the owners of all apartments, houses and duplexes to help enforce rules. Also a managing agent maintains the common areas of all developments a persons garden is not a common area as it ties in with the persons deeds of the house. 

The fiasco in Tyrrelstown is alot deeper than the RTE Primetime episode showed. There is alot behind the stepping down of SPM and it was later released in the Sunday Independant with a 2 page write up from one of the builders within Tyrrelstown excepting partial responsibility. The new managing agents of Tyrrelstown are now experiencing the same problems with the development - this is due to the owners of apartments and houses in Tyrrelstown not wanting a management company but not understanding that the council does not have the funds to pay for such a big estate and that all owners signed in to the company when signing there lease. 

There is alot to be said in relation to managing agents and they do have a bad write up but I have worked for 4 property management companies and SPM was by far the best I have worked for. They also received a recognition award for the work they carried out in 2007 and have since received a lot of new business. 

I would read about the managing agent before purchasing a property as all managing agents are different and you are entitled to see the audited accounts before purchasing a property.


----------



## AKA (19 Mar 2008)

siobhanl said:


> this is due to the owners of apartments and houses in Tyrrelstown not wanting a management company but not understanding that the council does not have the funds to pay for such a big estate and that all owners signed in to the company when signing there lease.


 
This seems to be the case in all managed housing estates - residents do not want to pay for maintenance of common areas that the council should be covering.  

It's not just about grass cutting - its about services, road maintenance, a sinking fund, public liability insurance.  Other estates have previously been taken in charge - though when the last housing estate in each local authority was taken in charge is often a mystery.

If all housing estates paid the fee there wouldn't be a problem.  But older estates don't have to pay the fee and were taken in charge.

Each local authority has been asked to to develop or update, as appropriate, its policy on taking in charge by the end of June 2008:

http://www.environ.ie/en/Developmen...velopment/Planning/News/MainBody,16789,en.htm


----------



## shesells (19 Mar 2008)

siobhanl said:


> There is alot to be said in relation to managing agents and they do have a bad write up but I have worked for 4 property management companies and SPM was by far the best I have worked for. They also received a recognition award for the work they carried out in 2007 and have since received a lot of new business.


 
That says a lot about the other management agents you've worked for. I mentioned that I also have first hand experience of SPM and am not impressed!

As for the dogs - if the management agent is requested to take action and does not then it does reflect on the MA. 

In our development we really have to constantly keep at the MA for them to do the simplest things, and check up to see if they're done. It's so hard to actually find a MA who "does what it says on the tin".


----------

